# Milwaukie 2602-20 Drill Repair



## alloy (Sep 6, 2015)

My beloved $50 garage sale Milwaukee drill won't switch into high gear today.  The slide slide won't move.  Works great on low range though.  I've beat the crap out of it and it was used when I got it.

Has anyone repaired one of these drills?   I'm trying to decide whether to try and repair it or just buy a new one and use the old one as a backup.

I found an M18 Fuel brushless on Ebay for $100 shipped.  Says it has 725 lbs of torque verses mine at 500.  Also has the side handle attachment.  There have been times I could use the extra torque and from what I see in the vids about it has 50% longer battery life.

So repair or buy new?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271779188195?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 6, 2015)

Had the same thing happen to mine, the little spring wire thingy (technical term ) slips out of the slot.  Pretty easy to fix.


----------



## alloy (Sep 6, 2015)

Hmmm..................you mean I have to fix this one and can't buy a new toy..............errrr..................tool?????


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 6, 2015)

You can still buy a new tool, maybe you'll need the new one to fix the old one.  Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Sep 6, 2015)

The good news is that you will have a fully functional drill and have freed up the cash for something else you "need."


----------



## mzayd3 (Sep 7, 2015)

You should probably buy a new one as the old one is now "unreliable"!  Still fix the old one too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alloy (Sep 7, 2015)

I like the way you think!   

I'm going to take the "old" one apart this morning and see if I can fix it.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 7, 2015)

Milwaukee used to build a good industrial quality product. Likely worth repairing. I have a 1/2" v/s arm-breaker myself waiting on time and energy to fix. It needs a whole new front end. From what? HOLE SAWS (see other thread) and a strong man. Yep, they are strong, but not unbreakable.


----------



## alloy (Sep 7, 2015)

I bought this drill in a kit from a garage sale with the case and 2 batteries for $50 last year I think.  By far it's the best drill corded or cordless I've ever had.  After I bought this drill and found out how good it was, I ordered a 3/8" impact and it rocks.  I can take lug nuts off my Blazer with it.  I also picked up a V18 Sawsall and it's ok, but nothing like the M18 tools are.  The V18 battery doesn't last long.

I did a little research this morning and if it needs parts like the gear case it's not worth repairing.  The gear case is $92 and a new drill is $100 shipped.   If anything I can keep it for low speed work. 

There is a guy locally that has an M18 brushless 1/2" drill for $80 and it's new, but the one on Ebay is a fuel and has about 50% more torque and comes with the side handle. 

I'll post what I find out when I take it apart.


----------



## alloy (Sep 7, 2015)

Took it apart and really didn't find anything wrong.  Moved the little tangs that move the ring gear up and down for high and low gear, put it back together and it works.

Kind of bittersweet, I wanted a new toy.....I mean tool, but feel good I was able to fix it.

Guess I can spend the money on the new Mitutoyo 1" mic instead


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 7, 2015)

I still have my Milwaukee corded tools purchased in the 1980's. I had to replace a couple of switches, cords and brushes here and  there, but no major breakdowns,  they still work perfectly.
Recently I purchased a set of M-18 Fuel tools, They are very powerful and run smooth but the quality obviously isn't the same as the old tools. Of course they are now made in China...


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 7, 2015)

You still need to buy the new drill. I mean what if that one craps out ?


----------



## alloy (Sep 7, 2015)

Well I might just do that. And the mic also.  

I just dropped off a housing to a customer and he handed me $250 cash .

On the way home I stopped at home depot.  Took a look at the M18 fuel brushless with the handle on it.  Looks pretty sweet


----------



## hman (Sep 7, 2015)

Having more than one drill is sometimes *very* handy ... especially if the batteries interchange!


----------



## turnitupper (Sep 7, 2015)

alloy said:


> Well I might just do that. And the mic also.
> 
> I just dropped off a housing to a customer and he handed me $250 cash .
> 
> On the way home I stopped at home depot.  Took a look at the M18 fuel brushless with the handle on it.  Looks pretty sweet


When I bought my M18 fuel drill I thought that big handle was just a gimmick. After having my hand facing the wrong way a couple of times I learnt to use it religiously. I often use it for lifting cars with scissor jacks without any problem. The only time I had the overload trip was when I used a blunt 3" holesaw in a piece of 2x4 HARDwood lying on the ground to see if I could trip it. After drilling three holes continuously with my full weight (120 kilos) it spat the dummy at about 1/4 way into the fourth hole. Waited 30 seconds for it to reset and finished the hole. Best drill I have ever owned.
John.


----------



## alloy (Sep 8, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> You still need to buy the new drill. I mean what if that one craps out ?



Well I gave the drill a good workout tonight and worked perfectly.  Hard to justify a new one.  Instead I may spend the $$ on this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121722797597?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hard to believe it's so cheap.  I guess maybe because it's a 4" and not many people can use one that big.  I'll just have to buy a 40 taper holder to mount it on.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 8, 2015)

That would look nice on a #30 holder too


----------



## alloy (Sep 8, 2015)

Well we have exactly like it at work.  It's big and very heavy.  It's all I can do to hold it in the spindle with one hand and use the other hand to push the tool release button.

I'm not sure I'd recommend it for a 30 taper.  Besides I found it first 

Actually there may be a holder on the shelf at your place.  I remember a big shell mill holder in the tools I got with the mill.  I need a 1-1/2" arbor size.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 8, 2015)

Wouldn't want you to strain yourself.  Guess you'll have to use the auto tool changer.


----------



## alloy (Sep 8, 2015)

I don't think this will fit in the pocket on the chain and clear the other tools.  And I doubt the claw would go around the tool holder.  

I'll just have to strain myself when I use it.   

When you have a chance could you take a look at that shell mill holder and see what size the arbor on it is?


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 8, 2015)

That's a 1.500 arbor.


----------



## alloy (Sep 9, 2015)

Great.  That saves me about $70.

I now own a 4" face mill. 

I'll let you borrow it


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 9, 2015)

Well it is sold. Did you get it.


----------



## alloy (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes I did


----------

